# Toppreise für die Magazinautoren



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2004)

Wir legen zwar Wert darauf für unser Online - Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) keine "Profischreiber" zu "beschäftigen", sondern immer Berichte direkt von der Basis zu bekommen, aber im nächsten Jahr werden wir dank unserer Sponsoren zumindest einigen der Autoren etwas zu Gute lassen kommen können - wenn auch nach wie vor keine Bezahlung.

Alle, die Laufe des nächsten Jahres einen Artikel für das Magazin schreiben, der auch veröffentlicht wird, werden an einer Verlosung teilnehmen.

Unter anderem wird da z. B. eine Woche Hechtangeln in Schweden zu gewinnen sein und weitere attraktive Preise.

Ab Januar werden wir sowohl im Magazin wie auch hier im Forum die Preise nacheinander vorstellen.

Wer Berichte schreiben will, bitte einfach mit magazin@anglerboard.de in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## leguan8 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Mensch Thomas, dat hört sich richtig gut an.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Dann freut Euch schon mal auf den "MS Forelle kapern" Beitrag für´s Magazin #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Ja, da freu ich mich drauf!!
Aber nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Ausser der Reise gibts auch noch 2 Rollen für die Autoren)


----------



## ollidi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Dolles Ding das. :m

Dann warte mal ab, was ich für einen Bericht schreibe, wenn ich die Test Pennrute eingesetzt habe. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Apropos Penn: Da wirds auch ne Rute geben für die Magautoren))


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Toppreise für die Magazinautoren*

Wahnsinn! :m


----------

